# What type of wax for painted aluminum boat



## vortech91

I have a Starcraft painted aluminum boat, can I just use car wax on this or should I buy a boat wax of some sort?


----------



## ENCORE

You can use either. Just about anything that says: "boat" on it usually comes with a little higher price. You could use any good quality car wax on alum with no problems.
I will admit though, when we had to slip one of our boats, we used a very high quality fiberglass wax. You only get to wax them before you have them hoisted in. God I don't miss waxing that thing!


----------



## jogodlew

vortech91 said:


> I have a Starcraft painted aluminum boat, can I just use car wax on this or should I buy a boat wax of some sort?


Thats a good question vortech91. I have been wondering the same thing. My aluminum Princecraft is two tone, dark blue and beige and I am pretty sure there isn't a clearcoat on this paint. I can see putting a wax on and the 2 colors start coming off on the wax applique and making a good mess. I also have a full side decal that I either need to go around or over. Can I wax over the decals? I at least see an issue of the wax drying around the decal and leaving a white ring. Then below the water line, there isn't any paint, just raw aluminum. What are you guys using?


----------



## fishhead16

You guys can use a car wax on you boats. I try to stick to a good carnuba hand wax. Feel free to go over the decals. If you get wax in places you cant get to use a soft brush. I use a paint brush with the bristles cut down. As far as the raw alum. try 1/2 water and 1/2 "works" toilet bowl cleaner. Wet down the surface then spray on and wipe with a rag, then rinse. Its alot cheaper than bot cleaner.


----------



## waterfoul

The wax you use on your car will work for your painted aluminum but NOT on bare aluminum. And your decals will love you for waxing them... they will not fade nearly as fast if you keep them waxed.


----------



## vortech91

Thanks for the answers, I was hoping i could use car wax, I have meguiers waxes, but was thinking of trying the turtle wax ice wax


----------



## double trouble

Most turtle wax is junk. stick either meguiers nxt ,their cleaner wax (love it)or i found some stuff from germany called sonax nts7. very easy to get off and leaves a good shine.its white and so is most of my boat. Meijers had turtle wax liquid clay bar 90% off . I couldn't resist for $3 . We'll see. I have not tried it yet on the cars.


----------



## waterfoul

Meguires or 3m. I don't recommend anything else.


----------



## fishhead16

I agree with waterfoul on the types of waxes. Also try spraywax throughout the summer on it. I buff out my boat 2 times a year and people are amazed when I tell them its an 86. I tell em take care of yours and it'll look that good too.


----------



## mwakely

Nu-Finish easy on easy off holds up good on my Lund.


----------



## bigpapamike

I use turtle wax ice on all my vechicles wipes on and off easy if you miss a spot wiping it off it dries clear so no white residue. lasts a long time.


----------

